# What do brown spots/bumps mean on a pigeon?



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

I have balcony pigeons that until now seemed to be doing great. The birds are close to 5 weeks old and should be flying away soon. I went away for the weekend and now that I am back and see my baby pigeons, they don't look so great. Are brown spots/bumps around the eyes/face normal? I never noticed them before. Are my pigeons sick? One baby seems to be affected more than the other. The mom still comes to visit (I think the dad as well as other relatives in the neighborhood come as well...it's the food). Are bugs/mosquitos biting them? Is the Miami heat too mcuh for them? I am concerned. I'd appreciate any help.

thanks,
clueless


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Could you take a picture and post here? Brown spots/bumps around the face
and eyes aren't normal for pigeons. It sounds as though they might have
a virus known as pox but it would be good to see pictures. It's nothing that
humans can catch from the birds, it is bird and species specific though sometimes more than one species can catch one strain.

Like viruses we get, there isn't really a medication unless they contract a secondary infection. It might be good to catch these two so that they aren't
mixing w/the rest of the flock to pass it around. Then the next question is,
who can 'baby sit' for them while they are getting better. Is this something
that you would like to do, we can coach you.

fp


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

OKay, I tried to shrink the image size and attach it. How do the birds get the pox virus to begin with? Plus, I have already seen these birds around their mom and other birds. It is too late?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Poor babies, and yes, that sure looks like pox. They can get it from a vector,
as in a mosquito/fly carrying it that bites them, they can get it through
verticle transmission from the parents which means that one of the parents
has had the virus in the past and is a carrier, or they can get it by pecking at feces where the virus has been 'shed' by a bird who either currently has it or has had the virus in the past.

Healthy birds will tend to just 'slough' off the exposure and not necessarily
contract it. It's not too late to catch the birds and separate/care for them.

Here's a link to rehabbers, state by state:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Are there any on the list close to you?

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pox is a major concern this time of year for all our feral as well as domestic pigeons in Florida. It is very bad in Miami as we heard earlier, but there is not much you can do once they get it. We usually innoculate our youngsters, but it is impossible to innoculate the ferals.

For support you can use colloidal silver on the lesions that are close to the eye or beak, this will help them to dry up. Give a drop down the throat. it won't hurt. You can use half strength tea tree oil on lesions on other parts of the body.

I would aslo give them a dose of avian multivitamins and garlic to bolster the immune system, and probiotics in their food -if you are hand feeding them.

The homeopathic Thuja Occidentalis has been used successfully to treat birds with Pox.


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what to do. Should I have someone take them away? I believe Reti is in the neighborhood, she would probably know where to take them. Is it a major threat to let them just stay on the balcony?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not so much that it's a major threat as it is that the youngsters
may need supportive care and that it's hard for birds to oberve good
hygiene, so the chances of spreading the virus are ever present.

Also, while battling the virus, their condition is compromised and 
they become targets for predators. These birds don't sound
fully on their own yet and this would be another concern.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can care for them until they recover. You can give me call 305-374-3525.

Reti


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

They don't seem sickly (not that I am an expert by any means). I'm afraid if they are taken away, the mom and dad won't come back to look for them later. Is that okay? I can try and provide support for them while they stay out on the balcony with their mom. Whatever you all think is best for the pigeons. I'll give Reti a ring in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, I had pigeons w/pox on my balcony, almost all babies had gotten it eventually. I never took them in, just provided food and fresh water at all times for the parents. and for the babies when they started eating on their own. Unless you see them not doing good, you can leave them alone. And as long as they don't fly around they should be safe.

Reti


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you should try applying betadine or Gentian Violet to keep the infections away. you should give a high protein diet and supplement the water with Vit B daily & give vit E tabs every other day.


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, I can try that. The babies do eat on their own (though still bug their mom to feed them). One does so more than the other, but it's always seemed like that. One baby is more of a bold/extrovert character and the other baby is shy and more of a follower. They aren't flying just yet. I wonder if their departure will be delayed because of the virus. I'll keep giving food, perhaps more protein. I guess there are vitamins specific for birds...I'll look around for them.

Thanks


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh, umm...what kinds of food work for a high protein diet for birds?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes w/pox, they end up needing assistance w/the feedings. You'll
have to keep a close eye. How often a day do you notice the mom feeding
the kids?

fp


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought Betadine, diluted it with water and applied it to the lesions. The bumps are getting bigger. Is there anything else I should expect? Will the bumps fall off? How often should I put the betadine on the birds?

Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

clueless said:


> I bought Betadine, diluted it with water and applied it to the lesions. The bumps are getting bigger. Is there anything else I should expect? Will the bumps fall off? How often should I put the betadine on the birds?
> 
> Thanks


The lesions probably will get bigger before they fall off. Put the Betadine on at least twice per day.

Terry


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

So, the bumps are now coalescing, and more bumps/lesion are beginning to appear. I don't know that the betadine is helping any. I'll be going on vacation soon. Do you think the baby pigeons will be okay without me applying the betadine? Will the birds be okay with their mother? She still comes to feed them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Are they seeming to maintain their weight and are they flying on their own yet?
How many weeks old are we talking now? Is it possible for you to take pictures
and post them here?

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

clueless said:


> So, the bumps are now coalescing, and more bumps/lesion are beginning to appear. I don't know that the betadine is helping any. I'll be going on vacation soon. Do you think the baby pigeons will be okay without me applying the betadine? Will the birds be okay with their mother? She still comes to feed them.


While it would be better for the young pigeons to have someone around to continue putting on the Betadine and just looking out for them, they should be OK as long as the parents are caring for them.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I could baby birdsit them while you're on vacation.

Reti


----------



## clueless (Aug 15, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> While it would be better for the young pigeons to have someone around to continue putting on the Betadine and just looking out for them, they should be OK as long as the parents are caring for them.
> 
> Terry


Yes, the parents still come around. Actually a lot of unrelated pigeons show up as well for the food and water. Today, it was a little disturbing because a huge black bird (maybe a crow or raven?) appearred. I only noticed because it made an audible sound different from what I usually hear. I hope it isn't a bird that preys on pigeons. 

The babies I believe are around 5 weeks already but I have not seen them fly. They go as far as to put their feet/claws on the the balcony rail and peer over. They do strech out their wings and waddle, but they don't leave the ground (I figure they are practicing...they don't like the betadine much and they probably want to fly away from me). The mom feeds them from what it looks like, and sometimes I see them pecking at food on the ground, too. They do not look sickly to me. When I return home, I will take a picture. 

Reti, I'll give you a call to coordinate something. If you don't mind, maybe it is best if you look after the birds, especially if that big black bird turns out to be a predator. Do you think the mother pigeon will return if she doesnt see her babies for a while?


----------

